# Lomachenko: "My next fight will be Salido" (Update: Salido agrees in principle to rematch)



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1224233897650817



From Loma's Facebook page:

"_My next fight will be against Salido. While this is preliminary information, but hopefully nothing will change. The fight will take place in the 20 days of March. We consider Las Vegas or Los Angeles, where a large Mexican representative_ "​Not sure what he means by "20 days of March". Presumably 18th or 25th.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This fight needed to happen we can finally see if Loma is that good and adapted to the pro game, I predict a Loma win by stoppage so lets see

Fuck you @Dealt_with I already know you are going to quote me with some bullshit


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

In a fair fight Loma would have clearly won, if Salido chooses to obey any of the rules of boxing he loses.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Loma wins with ease this time. 

Mind you I predicted that last time!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Loma wins easy this time round. If Salido tries anything dirty in the fight then Loma will have no problem mentioning it to the ref who will most likely be less nonchalant of Salido's tricks anyway. So warnings will get issued and points will get deducted this time round. Add to that how well Loma has developed since their first fight and how he appeared to have Orlando figured out towards the end of the fight. I can't see how Siri takes this. I wouldn't rule out a dirty head butt that attempts to break Loma's nose or something. I hope Loma just absolutely schools him from start to finish and I expect it to happen too.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Easy win. He was coming on hard at the end, he just wasnt tuned yet in his 2nd pro fight


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Loma wins with ease this time.
> 
> Mind you I predicted that last time!


The referee was clearly stupid in the first fight anyway, doubt Salido could have won without the low blows.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma wins by dry no lube


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> In a fair fight Loma would have clearly won.


That means you think low blows made the difference?

(Don't mention the weight since that hindered Salido as much as it helped him)


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

bogo let someone smack you in the balls ten times and see how well you can fight as your reply implies that you think they made no difference at all...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> bogo let someone smack you in the balls ten times and see how well you can fight as your reply implies that you think they made no difference at all...


I don't think they were the principal difference in the fight. I'm sure Loma was annoyed, but if he were debilitated, he would have looked and acted that way.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

fancy a bet? if salido loses you make me a mod and step down?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> fancy a bet? if salido loses you make me a mod and step down?


Salido has gone through a fucken meat grinder since their last fight. Get the fuck outta here.
I'm on the Loma train and he should take this one easily, but it won't tell much about his current level.

Too bad Rigonhoe ducked him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Salidos going to learn that day


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

TIL receiving multiple low blows or being outweighed doesn't disadvantage you in a fight


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> That means you think low blows made the difference?
> 
> (Don't mention the weight since that hindered Salido as much as it helped him)


They make a massive difference

Bollocks did the weight affect him :lol: he didn't bother and if it wasn't an advantage there wouldnt be weight divisions


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Salido has gone through a fucken meat grinder since their last fight. Get the fuck outta here.
> I'm on the Loma train and he should take this one easily, but it won't tell much about his current level.
> 
> Too bad Rigonhoe ducked him.


speak when spoken to peasant!


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Still think its a tough fight for Lomo

It was his pressure stye that bothered Lomo, you dont see dudes like Siri in the ams

He still hasn't fought anybody as rough and rugged since there bout

Anyway I think Salido can make some rounds competitive but loses a clear decision

UD12

Doubt he KOs Siri


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> speak when spoken to peasant!


I think I developed some sort of syndrome just by reading this autistic shit.

It's a boxing forum, take your meds.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> They make a massive difference
> 
> Bollocks did the weight affect him :lol: he didn't bother and if it wasn't an advantage there wouldnt be weight divisions


Mares-Agbeko was a "massive difference".

I think it's unrealistic to believe Salido didn't try to make the weight. I think he did and couldn't, that's why he moved up. So he was heavier but definitely not at his best physically.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Mares-Agbeko was a "massive difference".
> 
> I think it's unrealistic to believe Salido didn't try to make the weight. I think he did and couldn't, that's why he moved up. So he was heavier but definitely not at his best physically.


Very close fight.
Lots of people already scored it for Vasyl, lot of people had it a draw.

Surely less/no low blows could have flipped a round.
A point deduction, or two and there would have only been a rather weak case for Salido winning.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good shit, glad Lomachenko wants to avenge his only professional loss even if he feels he was robbed. Think he's got enough professional experience to deal with dirty/cheap tactics some tend to use while having the skill to outbox him comfortably.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Very close fight.
> Lots of people already scored it for Vasyl, lot of people had it a draw.
> 
> Surely less/no low blows could have flipped a round.
> A point deduction, or two and there would have only been a rather weak case for Salido winning.


I don't think there's an honest case for Vasyl in that fight. But you're right in that it was close enough that a point deduction would have changed things.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Mares-Agbeko was a "massive difference".
> 
> I think it's unrealistic to believe Salido didn't try to make the weight. I think he did and couldn't, that's why he moved up. So he was heavier but definitely not at his best physically.


This was just as bad, he cheated, he should have been thrown out.

I disagree, the guy is happy to cheat and I got the vibe he was going to come in heavy and he did, it was an advantage on the inside for sure


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> (Don't mention the weight since that hindered Salido as much as it helped him)





Bogotazo said:


> I think it's unrealistic to believe Salido didn't try to make the weight. I think he did and couldn't, that's why he moved up. So he was heavier but definitely not at his best physically.


These statements almost seem contrary to me. I can't see how Salido not making weight was as much a hindrance as it was an advantage. There shouldn't be any question that coming in over weight gives someone an unfair advantage. Fighting in the division above for his next several fights suggests its not a hindrance. Making weight for the Loma fight would have been the hindrance. To what extent is up for debate but I can't see how not making weight hindered Salido at all.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> These statements almost seem contrary to me. I can't see how Salido not making weight was as much a hindrance as it was an advantage. There shouldn't be any question that coming in over weight gives someone an unfair advantage. Fighting in the division above for his next several fights suggests its not a hindrance. Making weight for the Loma fight would have been the hindrance. To what extent is up for debate but I can't see how not making weight hindered Salido at all.


Being heavier was an advantage, I agree. But being unable to make the weight and getting within a few pounds of the limit still takes its toll. He was 11 pounds heavier than Lomachenko on fight night. Significant but not dramatic.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Being heavier was an advantage, I agree. But being unable to make the weight and getting within a few pounds of the limit still takes its toll. He was 11 pounds heavier than Lomachenko on fight night. Significant but not dramatic.


That extra weight definitely hindered him. Dude was gassing very hard towards the end of the fight, when Vasyl started taking over. You look at all his fight after that, at 130lbs and all have been at a high frenetic pace and he didnt look anywhere near as gassed as he did at the end of the Loma fight.

With all that being said, i got Vasyl by points in a very tough fight. Salido isnt getting any younger and has been through a meat grinder since, while Vasyl is looking much stronger at 130lbs.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think they were the principal difference in the fight. I'm sure Loma was annoyed, but if he were debilitated, he would have looked and acted that way.


Didn't you see Lomachenko constantly stop fighting to try and hold Salido's head at chest level because he had no idea what to do about there being no rules? Salido literally landed ~2 legitimate punches in that whole fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> Still think its a tough fight for Lomo
> 
> It was his pressure stye that bothered Lomo, you dont see dudes like Siri in the ams
> 
> ...


If Salido makes it through 12 rounds, I'm gone from this board forever and Lomachenko was never what I said he was. He is going to get a beating from the start.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Being heavier was an advantage, I agree. But being unable to make the weight and getting within a few pounds of the limit still takes its toll. He was 11 pounds heavier than Lomachenko on fight night. Significant but not dramatic.


11 lbs = 3 weights higher.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't think there's an honest case for Vasyl in that fight. But you're right in that it was close enough that a point deduction would have changed things.


There isn't an honest case for Salido in that fight unless you count the uncalled low blows as devastating body shots. Even with those counted Lomachenko still landed more punches throughout.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> 11 lbs = 3 weights higher.


Just another day in the office for ATG fighters like Floyd and Manny...

Isn't Vasyl supposed to be much better than them two and should be favored to beat them both??


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Just another day in the office for ATG fighters like Floyd and Manny...
> 
> Isn't Vasyl supposed to be much better than them two and should be favored to beat them both??


You're looking for @Dealt_with , I'm not insane enough to say that shit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Just another day in the office for ATG fighters like Floyd and Manny...
> 
> Isn't Vasyl supposed to be much better than them two and should be favored to beat them both??


Yep, and that's why Floyd lost to Castillo and Maidana. And they weren't Floyd's first time going 12 either.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yep, and that's why Floyd lost to Castillo and Maidana. And they weren't Floyd's first time going 12 either.


I canny stand floyd the fighter but come on son you're clutching at straws with the first part of your statement lol


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> I canny stand floyd the fighter but come on son you're clutching at straws with the first part of your statement lol


Where's the clutching? Floyd arguably lost to old Oscar as well. I had a large amount of money on Floyd in that fight, I was very nervous waiting for that decision. Thinking about Floyd's unofficial losses and the way he got busted up against guys like Judah, Cotto etc. makes me remember just how much the guys image and career was smoke and mirrors. He was a lifetime bronze medallist tricking people into thinking he was golden. He was nowhere near the calibre of a Lomachenko, or even a Ward.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Where's the clutching? Floyd arguably lost to old Oscar as well. I had a large amount of money on Floyd in that fight, I was very nervous waiting for that decision. Thinking about Floyd's unofficial losses and the way he got busted up against guys like Judah, Cotto etc. makes me remember just how much the guys image and career was smoke and mirrors. He was a lifetime bronze medallist tricking people into thinking he was golden. He was nowhere near the calibre of a Lomachenko, or even a Ward.


I mostly leave you alone because I appreciate fans who are loyal to a given fighter, but these comments are just over the top ignorant. It's fine for you to pump Lomachenko - he's obviously a great talent - but when you find yourself trying to dispel the cemented accomplishments of an ATG, you know you have entered the realm of irrationality.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I mostly leave you alone because I appreciate fans who are loyal to a given fighter, but these comments are just over the top ignorant. It's fine for you to pump Lomachenko - he's obviously a great talent - but when you find yourself trying to dispel the cemented accomplishments of an ATG, you know you have entered the realm of irrationality.


Everything I've said is true though, that's the problem you have.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Everything I've said is true though, that's the problem you have.


You're entitled to your opinion, but these particular opinions of yours are irrational, ahistorical and easily rebutted. Why do fans of fighters have to knock other fighters to prop up their guy?


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Mares-Agbeko was a "massive difference".
> 
> I think it's unrealistic to believe Salido didn't try to make the weight. I think he did and couldn't, that's why he moved up. So he was heavier but definitely not at his best physically.


Doesn't have to mares vs agbeko for it to make a difference, it would still have a significant impact on the fight, I don't remember exactly but I think I had 7-5 Salido, low blow effects and a possible point deducted could have made a draw or even a close Loma win, that's a significant difference even if it's not a 'massive' one

As for the weight, no doubt Salido tried to make weight and was not at his best, but he was better able to deal with his issues due to experience, loma didn't deal with Salido missing weight well

No doubt both got affected, but salido got the better of it by him missing weight and coming in big


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Where's the clutching? Floyd arguably lost to old Oscar as well. I had a large amount of money on Floyd in that fight, I was very nervous waiting for that decision. Thinking about Floyd's unofficial losses and the way he got busted up against guys like Judah, Cotto etc. makes me remember just how much the guys image and career was smoke and mirrors. He was a lifetime bronze medallist tricking people into thinking he was golden. He was nowhere near the calibre of a Lomachenko, or even a Ward.


Firstly Floyd got robbed in Olympics

Secondly, Castillo, maidana winning ok...

Oscar... Oscar won 4 rounds and only 5 were even close, so at best 5 rounds


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bogotazo claiming the weight wasnt a significant factor but in the other thread claiming Pacquio fighting Marquez at 144/147 was.

If theres a Latin fighter involved you better believe Bogo is gonna make an argument regardless of whether he even undermines his own argument or not.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@Zopilote @Bogotazo. Seems like a weird position you guys are holding and I can't get on board with it I'm afraid.

The weight either helped or hindered Salido relative to his chances of winning if he _had_ actually made the agreed weight. The 0 on this scale is where it affects him from the agreed weight. It obviously helped him more than hindered him because everyone concedes his chances of winning improved because he didn't make the weight. Now, there's a possibility that trying to make the weight, and failing, hindered him in terms of him not being at the weight he would rather have been at but that's eclipsed by the fact that he didn't make the weight. There are several things in this fight that can be attributed to Salido winning. His weight is absolutely one of them.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> @Zopilote @Bogotazo. Seems like a weird position you guys are holding and I can't get on board with it I'm afraid.
> 
> The weight either helped or hindered Salido relative to his chances of winning if he _had_ actually made the agreed weight. The 0 on this scale is where it affects him from the agreed weight. It obviously helped him more than hindered him because everyone concedes his chances of winning improved because he didn't make the weight. Now, there's a possibility that trying to make the weight, and failing, hindered him in terms of him not being at the weight he would rather have been at but that's eclipsed by the fact that he didn't make the weight. There are several things in this fight that can be attributed to Salido winning. His weight is absolutely one of them.


FWWI, there were reports of him struggling to alot trying to make weight. I remember watching an episode of "A los golpes" with JCC Sr saying that he visited the Salido camp during fight week, and was said that Salido was starving himself to make weight.

I will always argue with those saying he intentionally came in overweight, as far as how it helped or hindered him...I base my opinion on how he seemed to be gassing towards the end of the fight, which is pretty unusual for Salido who usually has stamina for days while fighting at a high pace. Then we see him in his following fights at 130lbs, which all have been fought at a much higher pace than the Loma fight, and his stamina seemed to look better to me.

My 2 cents on all this. But then again, im a huge Salido fan so i really dont expect many to take my opinion seriously on this topic.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but these particular opinions of yours are irrational, ahistorical and easily rebutted. Why do fans of fighters have to knock other fighters to prop up their guy?


I didn't bring up Floyd. Everything I said is true, if it's easily rebutted then go ahead.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> FWWI, there were reports of him struggling to alot trying to make weight. I remember watching an episode of "A los golpes" with JCC Sr saying that he visited the Salido camp during fight week, and was said that Salido was starving himself to make weight.
> 
> I will always argue with those saying he intentionally came in overweight, as far as how it helped or hindered him...I base my opinion on how he seemed to be gassing towards the end of the fight, which is pretty unusual for Salido who usually has stamina for days while fighting at a high pace. Then we see him in his following fights at 130lbs, which all have been fought at a much higher pace than the Loma fight, and his stamina seemed to look better to me.
> 
> My 2 cents on all this. But then again, im a huge Salido fan so i really dont expect many to take my opinion seriously on this topic.


When was JCC there?! Warlando lives here and used to train right up the street from me. I think he's moved all of his camps to Ciudad Obregon now to limit the distractions though.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> When was JCC there?! Warlando lives here and used to train right up the street from me. I think he's moved all of his camps to Ciudad Obregon now to limit the distractions though.


You lucky! :lol:

But if I remember correctly, he said it was during fight week so chances are it was probably in San Antonio.

Both Julio and Warlando are from Cuidad Obregon :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> You lucky! :lol:
> 
> But if I remember correctly, he said it was during fight week so chances are it was probably in San Antonio.
> 
> Both Julio and Warlando are from Cuidad Obregon :deal


Yeah, you had said that. It was more like a sarcastic _When?!_ because Salido has had many of his camps at Fuentes Boxing Club in Phoenix. Julio's beverage company also has its HQ here, so it wouldn't of been surprising in any case. :lol: I've driven through Obregon a couple of times - fucking bomb mariscos. Nothing compares to Mazatlán though.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I love Salido but I can't wait for Loma to show the world who the real champ is. There won't be a competitive minute in the fight, don't argue, just wait and see


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Regarding Salido gassing late. I don't see it. I mean he gassed but it was obvious because Loma didn't. Loma was very fresh and energetic towards the end of the fight(He was inactive in first half to keep energy for late rounds) and comparing to him Salido looked gassed. Also Salido did miss a lot of punches, and if you ever boxed a round in your life you should know that missing a punch wide is fu cking exhausting. I scored a fight for Loma but I get why Salido won. Ref didn't call low blows and punches on a break and stuff so it seemed like he did more work than he really did. 
As i understand, right now, Salido is backpedalling out of this rematch and would rather fight Vargas. Well, I can't blame him. Much better chances there.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Salido gonna run from this lesson


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

salidos a smart man then. Go back to driving uber


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Salido is not desperate

He has options and leverage

He already beat Lomo

He wants to get paid obviously the offer made wasn't what he was looking for

LoL at Siri being scared


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Team Lomo played it wrong

They should have done whatever to make the fight even if it means take short money so he could avenge his loss, it might be his only 1 of his career


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LiL Boosie said:


> Team Lomo played it wrong
> 
> They should have done whatever to make the fight even if it means take short money so he could avenge his loss, it might be his only 1 of his career


You know they didn't eh? Considering he ponied up 300k of his own money to make the Walters fight I'm going to assume he's done everything possible to get Salido in the ring with him, Orlando just doesn't want that work.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Being heavier was an advantage, I agree. But being unable to make the weight and getting within a few pounds of the limit still takes its toll. He was 11 pounds heavier than Lomachenko on fight night. Significant but not dramatic.


11lbs heavier at featherweight is a massive difference, it would be significant for any weight class up to cruiser


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> Salido is not desperate
> 
> He has options and leverage
> 
> ...


Pretty much

Salido already tapped that ass

Top rank needs to open the vault


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Salcheato has no other tactics so he's trying to delay his career ending beating.

Weighed in overweight - check
Walked into the ring as a Welter - check
Had Laurence Cole as the ref - check
Threw 500 low blows - check
Got rocked all over the place, outlanded and eeked out a SD against a guy in his first 12 rounder - check

Now fight the same guy in a fair fight? Forget about it, Salcheato knows what is coming his way. He's decided to join the list of fighters who have ducked Lomachenko. The pussy belongs in the same category as Margarito, a disgrace to the Mexican boxing warrior culture. Cheat then duck. At least Margarito would fight anyone.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

yes, Loma should win.Most likely will.
But Salido man,mofo goes out there with a mission,a heart and a solid pair of balls.Never, never count Salido out.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

So Top Rank has made a formal proposal to Gamboa to face Lomachenko since Salido chickened out.
Lomachenko vs Gamboa, now that's a fight. Gamboa is reckless enough to accept, I pray to the boxing gods that it gets made.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the Gamboa fight a lot, hope it happens


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> yes, Loma should win.Most likely will.
> But Salido man,mofo goes out there with a mission,a heart and a solid pair of balls.Never, never count Salido out.


If you have heart and balls then you don't feel the need to cheat, and you don't back out of a fair one when it's offered to you. Salido has counted himself out before stepping in the ring twice now with Lomachenko. Disgraceful and pathetic, how can anyone be a fan of a guy like that.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Where is the source of Salido not wanting the rematch this time around??

The last time this was talked about, Salido himself said there was no offered presented to him...As far as I'm concerned, unless there is a reliable source, this just Loma's team or Lomatards talking out of their asses.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Where is the source of Salido not wanting the rematch this time around??
> 
> The last time this was talked about, Salido himself said there was no offered presented to him...As far as I'm concerned, unless there is a reliable source, this just Loma's team or Lomatards talking out of their asses.


Here you go dumbass, from Salido's advisor himself.

http://www.boxingscene.com/salido-leans-away-from-lomachenko-moves-new-direction--112224

Are you still a Salido fan? Do you support fighters who blatantly and shamelessly duck?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Here you go dumbass, from Salido's advisor himself.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/salido-leans-away-from-lomachenko-moves-new-direction--112224
> 
> Are you still a Salido fan? Do you support fighters who blatantly and shamelessly duck?


Looks like he wants to wait and review all his options. Doesn't say that he wants nothing to do with Loma now does it?? If he wants to face the likes of Vargas or Miura first, that sounds fine to me, as those two are tough and entertaining fights to make as well. Shit, maybe he can go on to fight and beat Vargas, and unify with Loma afterwards.

And fuck yes I'm still a fan of Salido, dude takes on EVERYONE. His record speaks for itself. Who has he ducked exactly?? Lomachenko? The dude he already faced and has a W over?? :lol:

Your boy can either wait or make him an offer he can't refuse if he really wants it that bad. After all, he was willing to do that for Walters right? I don't see why he can't do it for the guy that took his 0.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Looks like he wants to wait and review all his options. Doesn't say that he wants nothing to do with Loma now does it?? If he wants to face the likes of Vargas or Miura first, that sounds fine to me, as those two are tough and entertaining fights to make as well. Shit, maybe he can go on to fight and beat Vargas, and unify with Loma afterwards.
> 
> And fuck yes I'm still a fan of Salido, dude takes on EVERYONE. His record speaks for itself. Who has he ducked exactly?? Lomachenko? The dude he already faced and has a W over?? :lol:
> 
> Your boy can either wait or make him an offer he can't refuse if he really wants it that bad. After all, he was willing to do that for Walters right? I don't see why he can't do it for the guy that took his 0.


:lol: Pure denial. Salcheato wants no part of Lomachenko. Personally I don't care if he ever faces Salido again, everyone knows who is going to win the rematch (including Salido). It's a formality and just fan service. I'm far more excited about the potential Gamboa fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Pure denial. Salcheato wants no part of Lomachenko. Personally I don't care if he ever faces Salido again, everyone knows who is going to win the rematch (including Salido). It's a formality and just fan service. I'm far more excited about the potential Gamboa fight.


If you're more excited about the potential Gamboa fight then good for you. Personally, I was more excited for the Miura fight, and was gutted that it didn't happen due to Salido injuring his back, but whatever, there's plenty of options for Salido next year: a Vargas rematch, Miura, and even a rematch with Loma. All great fights.

As for me being in denial? Nah, Salido's record speaks for itself. An opinion of some butthurt Loma dick rider won't change that :yep


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> If you're more excited about the potential Gamboa fight then good for you. Personally, I was more excited for the Miura fight, and was gutted that it didn't happen due to Salido injuring his back, but whatever, there's plenty of options for Salido next year: a Vargas rematch, Miura, and even a rematch with Loma. All great fights.
> 
> As for me being in denial? Nah, Salido's record speaks for itself. An opinion of some butthurt Loma dick rider won't change that :yep


Salido's record: December '16 - ducked Lomachenko because he can't cheat again and doesn't want to have his final fight yet.

Maybe once Salido has earned his couple of dollars against other opponents he'll take his retirement fight against Lomachenko. Those aren't great fights because they aren't great opponents and Salido is just going to get more wear and tear on his old body, and likely lose to one or the other. And the Lomachenko fight isn't a great fight because we already know the outcome of that fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Salido's record: December '16 - ducked Lomachenko because he can't cheat again and doesn't want to have his final fight yet.
> 
> Maybe once Salido has earned his couple of dollars against other opponents he'll take his retirement fight against Lomachenko. Those aren't great fights because they aren't great opponents and Salido is just going to get more wear and tear on his old body, and likely lose to one or the other. And the Lomachenko fight isn't a great fight because we already know the outcome of that fight.


Those are all great fights because they're guaranteed action filled entertaining fights, which are always great to watch, as well because all those guys are top guys at 130lbs. Any true boxing fan would be excited about those fights.

As far as Salido's record goes, don't forget to mention: Salido W12 Lomachenko March '14.

Must still hurt and sore your asshole that your boy has an L against an uber driver eh? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

He should try to avenge his only loss. I think he can take it this time now that he has more professional experience.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> He should try to avenge his only loss. I think he can take it this time now that he has more professional experience.


You know the funny thing is that I do favor Loma this time around exactly for the reason you stated, combined with Siri's age and wars he's been
Involved. Plus, Vasyl looks to be more stronger at 130lbs.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Those are all great fights because they're guaranteed action filled entertaining fights, which are always great to watch, as well because all those guys are top guys at 130lbs. Any true boxing fan would be excited about those fights.
> 
> As far as Salido's record goes, don't forget to mention: Salido W12 Lomachenko March '14.
> 
> Must still hurt and sore your asshole that your boy has an L against an uber driver eh? :lol::lol::lol:


I'm not sore at all, I always thought Lomachenko should've got the decision despite Salido's cheating. Salido didn't have anything for Lomachenko, the only reason it was close was because Loma didn't throw enough punches and Salido had his 800 low blows counted as body shots. Anybody who watched that fight and understood the context of it knows that it means nothing to Lomachenko's legacy. Some people think it's a black mark, those people aren't aware so who cares what those people think?
I'm glad you get enjoyment out of watching B grade fighters brawl, I prefer to watch the best of the best. I'm a true boxing fan because I enjoy watching the skills at the highest level. That's why I don't care about uber driver Salido throwing looping punches and blocking punches with his face against Vargas etc. and I'm more excited about the Gamboa fight. When Lomachenko said he wanted Vargas after the Walters fight I was disappointed because I don't care to see him beat up on B grade fighters (Martinez/Salido/Vargas etc.). Gamboa is a gold medallist with elite skills and athleticism, he seems willing to fight anyone so he's also more of a warrior than Salido is. If Gamboa is hurt he is ready to slug it out and go out on his shield even against a bigger guy (Crawford), when Salido got hurt against Loma he held on for dear life while throwing combinations below the belt against a smaller guy. You're a fan of a dirty coward. So obviously I'm more excited for Loma-Gamboa than the formality against Salido.

Salido ducked plain and simple, let him take his paycheque and brain damage against B grade fighters and drive off into the sunset as an uber driver. Good for him.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm not sore at all, I always thought Lomachenko should've got the decision despite Salido's cheating. Salido didn't have anything for Lomachenko, the only reason it was close was because Loma didn't throw enough punches and Salido had his 800 low blows counted as body shots. Anybody who watched that fight and understood the context of it knows that it means nothing to Lomachenko's legacy. Some people think it's a black mark, those people aren't aware so who cares what those people think?
> I'm glad you get enjoyment out of watching B grade fighters brawl, I prefer to watch the best of the best. I'm a true boxing fan because I enjoy watching the skills at the highest level. That's why I don't care about uber driver Salido throwing looping punches and blocking punches with his face against Vargas etc. and I'm more excited about the Gamboa fight. When Lomachenko said he wanted Vargas after the Walters fight I was disappointed because I don't care to see him beat up on B grade fighters (Martinez/Salido/Vargas etc.). Gamboa is a gold medallist with elite skills and athleticism, he seems willing to fight anyone so he's also more of a warrior than Salido is. If Gamboa is hurt he is ready to slug it out and go out on his shield even against a bigger guy (Crawford), when Salido got hurt against Loma he held on for dear life while throwing combinations below the belt against a smaller guy. You're a fan of a dirty coward. So obviously I'm more excited for Loma-Gamboa than the formality against Salido.
> 
> Salido ducked plain and simple, let him take his paycheque and brain damage against B grade fighters and drive off into the sunset as an uber driver. Good for him.


An uber driver, past his best none the less, that has a win over your hero. :lol:atsch

Shit still hurts you and you know it. That's why you're always ranting hard everytime Salido (your Heros daddy) is always mentioned. :yep

Gamboa a bigger warrior than Salido huh? You mean the same Gamboa who didn't want none of Brandon Rios??

Meanwhile, Salido has taken on the likes of Marquez, Gamboa, Lopez, Garcia, and Lomachenko himself...yeah some coward atsch

Salido "dealt with" your boy already. Deal with THAT.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> An uber driver, past his best none the less, that has a win over your hero. :lol:atsch
> 
> Shit still hurts you and you know it. That's why you're always ranting hard everytime Salido (your Heros daddy) is always mentioned. :yep
> 
> ...


:lol: Hand on my heart I don't give a shit about Salido getting that W on his record, everyone who is being honest knows what that is.
Salido has pussied out of the rematch with Lomachenko, after cheating the first time. When it comes to facing/not facing Lomachenko you can't dispute that he's shown his pussy, that's factual now. Deal with THAT.

Gamboa fought Crawford and he never looked to cheat and hold like Salido did. Absolutely Gamboa has more heart and balls than Salcheato (and skills, athleticism etc.).


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Hand on my heart I don't give a shit about Salido getting that W on his record, everyone who is being honest knows what that is.
> Salido has pussied out of the rematch with Lomachenko, after cheating the first time. When it comes to facing/not facing Lomachenko you can't dispute that he's shown his pussy, that's factual now. Deal with THAT.
> 
> Gamboa fought Crawford and he never looked to cheat and hold like Salido did. Absolutely Gamboa has more heart and balls than Salcheato (and skills, athleticism etc.).


Your long rants prove other wise, princess. But you go on ahead and keep staying in denial :yep

As far as Gamboa goes..he may be more skilled, and athletic and have a gold medal and all that shit, but look at him now: almost close to irrelevant, wasting his career away, while Salido not having any of those attributes is still getting fights 20+ years into his career, being in a lot of great fights, making money outside of the sport and seems to be doing good in life in general. Oh yeah, and being known as Lomachenkos papi too :good :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

If Loma fights Salido and Corrales in 2017 then it's been a great year for boxing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Your long rants prove other wise, princess. But you go on ahead and keep staying in denial :yep
> 
> As far as Gamboa goes..he may be more skilled, and athletic and have a gold medal and all that shit, but look at him now: almost close to irrelevant, wasting his career away, while Salido not having any of those attributes is still getting fights 20+ years into his career, being in a lot of great fights, making money outside of the sport and seems to be doing good in life in general. Oh yeah, and being known as Lomachenkos papi too :good :lol:


Gamboa is Salido's papi. So is Martinez. So is Vargas. Soon Lomachenko will be the papi of all three. So it's whatever. Salido can become a brain damaged uber driver if he likes :good


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Deal_with you passion for Lomachenko remains me of that former member Doc for Canelo.
so intense, almost mystic.Pure love. Like DeNiro towards Wesley in that movie The Fan. You're ready to kill for him.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I have to put Dealt_With on ignore, he almost single-handedly made me dislike Lomachenko in his early months as a pro, and despite loving his last 2 performances the guy's posts in here are starting to make me hope he loses again.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Gamboa is Salido's papi. So is Martinez. So is Vargas. Soon Lomachenko will be the papi of all three. So it's whatever. Salido can become a brain damaged uber driver if he likes :good


Gamboa is the only one of those three that can claim that. Vargas fight was a draw, and Martinez got whooped in the rematch. Matter of fact, Salido whooped that boy so hard, that he actually soften him up for Lomachenko. :good


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> If Loma fights Salido and Corrales in 2017 then it's been a great year for boxing.


Did you see the Corrales-Uchiyama rematch? Apparently, Corrales won an SD..


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Salido taking Loma to the professional boxing school was one of the most beautiful sights in the past few years. Lando made the Lomas respect out sport and he became a better fighter because of it.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I'm usually the first to rain down criticism on Salido, but in fairness to him, he did (or even does) have a particular style which made Loma's job hard that night. Sure, the repeated low-blows played their part, but we mustn't dismiss the legit things that Salido was also doing. 

That said, I predict Loma to destroy him this time round. He'll be a little more streetwise and, undoubtedly, the referee will be predisposed to punish Salido for any attempted fouls.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> I'm usually the first to rain down criticism on Salido, but in fairness to him, he did (or even does) have a particular style which made Loma's job hard that night. Sure, the repeated low-blows played their part, but we mustn't dismiss the legit things that Salido was also doing.
> 
> That said, I predict Loma to destroy him this time round. He'll be a little more streetwise and, undoubtedly, the referee will be predisposed to punish Salido for any attempted fouls.


I remember the whole media acting butt hurt during and after that fight. :lol: Hopkins, Ali, Floyd, Ward, they all bent the rules yet stayed within the rules. That win over Loma was a masterpiece on the difference between cute, clean amateur boxing and a professional fight. Pressure, roughhouse tactics, take away the space and breathing room, make it physical and intense. We mustn't dismiss the legit things Salido did cause he painted a masterpiece on future HOF Lomachenko's face who obviously takes the rematch, but won't erase that L where he proved the inferior boxer in the ring.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

low blow


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

low blow






I'll warn you all, the video is almost 9 minutes long.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> low blow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a G.

No wonder Loma waited until he fought multiple fight of the year candidates before trying again.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> low blow


Salcheato hits Loma clean in the face and the ref just stands there.

What a fraud.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> low blow


Lol Lomachenko ducked into it, and what punch did Salido throw there anyway.. a right hook below the belt? Salido apologists always use this one gif, his best moment of the fight. Put up Lomachenko's best moment of the fight and compare.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> low blow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, that's just the skills of pro boxing that Lomachenko wasn't ready for. Charging in blindly with your head down throwing looping punches below the belt is what real boxing is all about.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> I remember the whole media acting butt hurt during and after that fight. :lol: Hopkins, Ali, Floyd, Ward, they all bent the rules yet stayed within the rules. That win over Loma was a masterpiece on the difference between cute, clean amateur boxing and a professional fight. Pressure, roughhouse tactics, take away the space and breathing room, make it physical and intense. We mustn't dismiss the legit things Salido did cause he painted a masterpiece on future HOF Lomachenko's face who obviously takes the rematch, but won't erase that L where he proved the inferior boxer in the ring.


If that's pro boxing then why did Golota get disqualified for throwing 1/20th of the amount of low blows that Salido did in that fight?
There's a difference between pressure/making a fight physical etc. and blatantly ignoring the rules of the contest. Salido didn't box that night so he doesn't deserve any credit at all, with a competent ref he would've been disqualified early. Lomachenko probably shouldn't have even carried through with the fight after Salido decided not to make the contracted weight.
There was nothing legit about what Salido did in that fight, Salido also landed some clipping left hooks on the inside but you can't credit those if they're a part of a combination that goes right uppercut below the belt, left hook below the belt, left hook to the head. There's no other fight where you'll find a fighter get away with so many low blows. That's not pro boxing, that's not boxing period. The only time that would be acceptable in any situation is when a female is getting attacked by a rapist. Which is apt I guess, Salido knew he was going to get raped so he remembered the number one rule when defending yourself against an attacker. Go for the...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Deal_with you passion for Lomachenko remains me of that former member Doc for Canelo.
> so intense, almost mystic.Pure love. Like DeNiro towards Wesley in that movie The Fan. You're ready to kill for him.


If he died tomorrow it wouldn't affect me, I'd just be disappointed that I wouldn't be able to see that high level of boxing again. I don't understand why so many attribute personal feelings towards a fighter, I find it odd and it makes me assume that we have fans of characters here, not fans of the sport. I just tell it how I see it, I assure you that I have no emotional biases.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> I have to put Dealt_With on ignore, he almost single-handedly made me dislike Lomachenko in his early months as a pro, and despite loving his last 2 performances the guy's posts in here are starting to make me hope he loses again.


You're that influenced by someone else's perception? Wow, you're a weak character aren't you?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The emotional bias on this board is against Lomachenko, I'm the one on the same page as the majority. Look at all the Lomachenko fighter of the year, pound for pound number one accolades around at the moment. Looking at this board you'd think that Lomachenko has just snuck into the pound for pound top ten. It's an American/Mexican group suck off on this board.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> If that's pro boxing then why did Golota get disqualified for throwing 1/20th of the amount of low blows that Salido did in that fight?
> There's a difference between pressure/making a fight physical etc. and blatantly ignoring the rules of the contest. Salido didn't box that night so he doesn't deserve any credit at all, with a competent ref he would've been disqualified early. Lomachenko probably shouldn't have even carried through with the fight after Salido decided not to make the contracted weight.
> There was nothing legit about what Salido did in that fight, Salido also landed some clipping left hooks on the inside but you can't credit those if they're a part of a combination that goes right uppercut below the belt, left hook below the belt, left hook to the head. There's no other fight where you'll find a fighter get away with so many low blows. That's not pro boxing, that's not boxing period. The only time that would be acceptable in any situation is when a female is getting attacked by a rapist. Which is apt I guess, Salido knew he was going to get raped so he remembered the number one rule when defending yourself against an attacker. Go for the...


Loma should have tossed him on his head the moment he realized the outcome. He's capable of it and would have been legendary


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> I remember the whole media acting butt hurt during and after that fight. :lol: Hopkins, Ali, Floyd, Ward, they all bent the rules yet stayed within the rules. That win over Loma was a masterpiece on the difference between cute, clean amateur boxing and a professional fight. Pressure, roughhouse tactics, take away the space and breathing room, make it physical and intense. We mustn't dismiss the legit things Salido did cause he painted a masterpiece on future HOF Lomachenko's face who obviously takes the rematch, but won't erase that L where he proved the inferior boxer in the ring.


I agree completely.

Salido was no more dirty than Ward, in any given fight. Heck, Ward is dirtier. Salido throws a lot of low punches, but they are often just "in the heat of the moment," at the end of a flurry, and not even that hard. More like just momentum carrying them through. Ward throws them with pre-determined intent. And Ward throws purposeful head butts.

Also, Loma was wearing extremely high trunks, and he was ducking very low the whole fight. Both of those things contribute to borderline-low shots. Another factor was the commentators, dick-riding Loma. Some of Salido's shots were indeed bad, but most of what they complained about were barely even punches, just range-finder arm extensions. Those guys are shameless.

I don't completely exonerate Salido, but that was classic rough boxing. Loma simply wasn't prepared for it. - And he should have been.


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

I think the fight will happen. Siri has nothing else to pay him half a million. Hbo. Will say loma or nothing. They will give half million to Jason Sosa. The guy who just won in Japan. They would jump at that pay day and a big fight on hbo


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> Salido was no more dirty than Ward, in any given fight. Heck, Ward is dirtier. Salido throws a lot of low punches, but they are often just "in the heat of the moment," at the end of a flurry, and not even that hard. More like just momentum carrying them through. Ward throws them with pre-determined intent. And Ward throws purposeful head butts.
> 
> ...


God you are stupid. 
He was ducking low because of the low blows, to try and avoid them. I watched the fight again two days ago, the HBO commentators weren't dick-riding Loma in the slightest. In fact they were speaking negatively about him until the 11th round. Watch it again if you don't believe me. Only Roy really talked about the low blows because those other clowns are like you, they can't see what's in front of their face.
There's video of all Salido's low blows, what else could convince you of what happened? And Ward has never fought anywhere near as dirty as Salido did before and during that fight. As usual you're talking complete nonsense.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> God you are stupid.
> He was ducking low because of the low blows, to try and avoid them. I watched the fight again two days ago, the HBO commentators weren't dick-riding Loma in the slightest. In fact they were speaking negatively about him until the 11th round. Watch it again if you don't believe me. Only Roy really talked about the low blows because those other clowns are like you, they can't see what's in front of their face.
> There's video of all Salido's low blows, what else could convince you of what happened? And Ward has never fought anywhere near as dirty as Salido did before and during that fight. As usual you're talking complete nonsense.


An old-ass, 12-loss throwback pro dealt_with Loma's epic amateur skills, quit whining about it and watch some pro boxing history.

Bending the rules as far as the ref allows is part of the very game Salido taught the arrogant Lomas who thought they should just show up and grab history. He's lucky he got a title shot so soon after the loss.

It's not a question whether you morally agree with Salido's tactics or not cause who gives an F. It's a question whether you can deal_with such a style or look as clueless as Loma did at times. I would've done everything to win that fight as a heavy underdog and if you wouldn't, then you're an idiot.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> An old-ass, 12-loss throwback pro dealt_with Loma's epic amateur skills, quit whining about it and watch some pro boxing history.
> 
> Bending the rules as far as the ref allows is part of the very game Salido taught the arrogant Lomas who thought they should just show up and grab history. He's lucky he got a title shot so soon after the loss.
> 
> It's not a question whether you morally agree with Salido's tactics or not cause who gives an F. It's a question whether you can deal_with such a style or look as clueless as Loma did at times. I would've done everything to win that fight as a heavy underdog and if you wouldn't, then you're an idiot.


Lomachenko wasn't the underdog, and he looked clueless at times because he had no idea how to deal with Salid-ho targeting his nut sack. He's a boxer, he didn't know what that Mexican coward was doing. Lomachenko won anyway.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: You truly have to be one of them clueless Lomachenkos. Salido was the pro underdog with the ability to do everything for the win, and Loma was the clueless favorite who found himself in a situation amateurs don't. Case in point: any professional will do whatever necessary for the win, I'd do whatever necessary for the win and Salido most certainly did whatever was necessary and in the end, successful for the win. Deal with it. :lol:


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

so why is salido being a bish now and not agreeing to the rematch?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Cause the winner doesn't owe the loser a rematch. Ali didn't owe Foreman one, Lewis didn't owe Vitali one and Mayweather doesn't owe Pacquiao one.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

They were draws in their own right though, the Loma rematch makes financial sense for spastilido though


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

@Zopilote I see you bro lol


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Loma with help from father time. Salido goes out on his shield and provokes Loma into fiery exchanges that his corner pleads"You gotta box him!"


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope this is just Salido looking to get a better deal, it's a fight I want Lomachenko to take to show us where he has come from since the last fight.

I'm a massive Loma fanboy so I think he will take Salido apart but I'd like him to do it for real and not just what I think will happen. For me the first fight was a good thing for Lomachenko pro career, taught him more of the pro game in one night than 99.99% of pros first 20 fights give them.

Salido used every single dirty trick in the book to get the win, it annoys me as a Lomachenko fan that he did, but I've got a grudging respect for him too, he got away with it and got the win, fair play, but I want to see Lomachenko prove beyond any shadow of doubt it was just his inexperience as a pro that lost him that fight, or if it's not and Salido just a bad style for vasyl then that's proved as well, and put this debate to bed one way or the other, and if it's ended as I expect Lomachenko can move on towards getting the fights that will get him the recognition he's the best fighter in the world p4p


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> @Zopilote I see you bro lol


:yep

Long time no see, friend.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Salido doesnt owe Loma a rematch but at the end of the day its the biggest fight in the division currently, likely makes both guys the most money at this point, would add to eithers legacy and the fans want to see it. We wanna see if Lom has improved as much as we think he has and we wanna see if Salido can pull it off again. It wil also make for a better fight with a fairer weight and hopefully a better referee. 

At the end of the day call them veteran tactics but its still cheating so fans have a right to ask for another and hope those advatages can be stopped. 

Sayi g the winner doesnt have to give the loser of said first fight a rematch is a shit excuse. Frazier didnt have to give Ali one, Pacquaio didnt have to give Marquez one, Morales didnt need to give Barrera one etc etc but they did and boxing was better off for it so lets get it on.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> An old-ass, 12-loss throwback pro dealt_with Loma's epic amateur skills, quit whining about it and watch some pro boxing history.
> 
> Bending the rules as far as the ref allows is part of the very game Salido taught the arrogant Lomas who thought they should just show up and grab history. He's lucky he got a title shot so soon after the loss.
> 
> It's not a question whether you morally agree with Salido's tactics or not cause who gives an F. It's a question whether you can deal_with such a style or look as clueless as Loma did at times. I would've done everything to win that fight as a heavy underdog and if you wouldn't, then you're an idiot.


Exactly.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Salido already beat Loma like a step son

Salido can wait until TR pays him the cool mil


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Loma with help from father time. Salido goes out on his shield and provokes Loma into fiery exchanges that his corner pleads"You gotta box him!"


Please, Lomachenko can destroy him on the inside or the outside. Salido can't win any sort of fight of Loma, unless it's a below the belt fight.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> So Top Rank has made a formal proposal to Gamboa to face Lomachenko since Salido chickened out.
> Lomachenko vs Gamboa, now that's a fight. Gamboa is reckless enough to accept, I pray to the boxing gods that it gets made.


Mismatch. Not too interested personally in seeing a well past prime Gamboa getting pummeled again.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> Mismatch. Not too interested personally in seeing a well past prime Gamboa getting pummeled again.


It's a fun fight, and any version of Gamboa is certainly better than Salido or Vargas.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Salido is scurred


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

tcw77 said:


> I think the fight will happen. Siri has nothing else to pay him half a million. Hbo. Will say loma or nothing.


Salido-Vargas did one of the highest ratings of the year for HBO, significantly higher than either of Lomachenko's fights. They'll be happy to have him back for a rematch or against Miura. I don't see how or why he should be happy with lowball offers when Lomachenko is making 7 figures while barely doing better TV numbers than Rigondeaux.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

I also find it hilarious how often Top Rank goes crawling back to the Gamboa well when they run out of in-house opponents for their fighters. Remember all the fury Bob and Todd had when he walked away from the Rios fight and how they were going to make an example out of him for the "good of boxing?" Since he left them he got the Crawford fight, was offered Bradley, and is now apparently being offered Lomachenko too.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Do wish to see this fight again. I think the rematch will play differently. It's not like Salido beat the shit out of Loma. Can't blame Salido for looking elsewhere or wanting more money though.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

poorface said:


> I also find it hilarious how often Top Rank goes crawling back to the Gamboa well when they run out of in-house opponents for their fighters. Remember all the fury Bob and Todd had when he walked away from the Rios fight and how they were going to make an example out of him for the "good of boxing?" Since he left them he got the Crawford fight, was offered Bradley, and is now apparently being offered Lomachenko too.


Dont think the Crawford fight ended up too well for Gamboa, he took a right beating and aint looked too grand since. Basically Top Rank use him when they want to feed him to a name, not exactly going out there way to help him are they?


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Dont think the Crawford fight ended up too well for Gamboa, he took a right beating and aint looked too grand since. Basically Top Rank use him when they want to feed him to a name, not exactly going out there way to help him are they?


That's all they were doing when he was signed with them anyway though; it's not much different than his current situation. They had no interest in matching him with their relevant fighters in his own division in Lopez and Garcia but were happy to try to feed him to a Rios who was 2 divisions heavier (actually 3 since he couldn't make 135 anymore).


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> Please, Lomachenko can destroy him on the inside or the outside. Salido can't win any sort of fight of Loma, unless it's a below the belt fight.


Destroy or not, i still think Salido goes out like a warrior.

Side note, while low ballz is the lowest, some fighters can outgut, the nut hitters. Just rewatched a fav, Toney vs Jirov. I forgot how often & how hard Jirov kept hitting the nutsack. Yes Toney is a different breed, but im just saying, Salido did manage to throw a few (above) the belt.
And Loma learned regardless of his talent and skillset,, he should've fought more than one guy b4 heading to big boyz part of the playground.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Salido Has Agreed in Principle To Vasyl Lomachenko Rematch*​_A much talked about rematch between Vasyl Lomachenko (8-1, 6 KOs) and Orlando 'Siri' Salido (44-13-4, 31 KOs) could be close to fruition. Earlier tonight Lance Pugmire of the Los Angeles Times tweeted that the Staples Center in California is on hold for August 5 with a view to hosting that bout._​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877312826850914304
_Mexico's Salido handed Lomachenko his first defeat in what was only his second professional contest back in March, 2014, via a split decision.

BoxingScene.com tonight reached out to Salido's manager, Sean Gibbons, for an update on the possibility. "Salido has agreed in principle to the rematch", Gibbons confirmed. "There's one hang-up that Top Rank is trying to work out still and we have a meeting about that tomorrow. "Financially Salido has agreed to terms so it's a matter of working out one last thing which I'll leave to Top Rank to handle. We've done everything possible to give Lomachenko the chance to avenge his only professional loss."

'Siri' last fought in his hometown on May 27 claiming victory over Aristides Pérez who retired on his stall while Lomachenko stopped former world champion Jason Sosa in April. "Salido is older, a little more tired, Lomachenko is a little better so it makes for an intriguing fight," Gibbons continued. "Salido is not shot hand and feet wise, maybe doesn't take as good a shot but he gets up and he's there to rumble all night. "He's a big man at that weight and that creates problems for Lomachenko who is really not a big guy. If he goes to 135lbs he's going to have a problem. "We should know by Thursday what's happening."_​


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Feels like a foregone conclusion. But it has to happen

2017 is the gift that keeps giving


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck yea! Bring it!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> There isn't an honest case for Salido in that fight unless you count the uncalled low blows as devastating body shots. Even with those counted Lomachenko still landed more punches throughout.


:rofl


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hold on Dealt_With, did you so much as even mention low blows after Ward-Kovalev 2?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Hold on Dealt_With, did you so much as even mention low blows after Ward-Kovalev 2?


Why would I? They weren't intentional and they didn't change the outcome of the fight.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Big fan of salido and I thought he deserved the Martinez and vargas decisions 

I'd love to see him beat Loma again but I highly doubt he will


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Big fan of salido and I thought he deserved the Martinez and vargas decisions
> 
> I'd love to see him beat Loma again but I highly doubt he will


I don't think he beats him this time around neither, but I'll be very happy with him giving Loma a good tough fight, even in a losing effort.

If he does manage to win though, I will completely lose my shit! It'll make my year for sure.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl


Why are you laughing at facts you weirdo? See what happens in the rematch.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Salido holds ALL the cards. Loma wants to exact revenge and beat the only fighter he's lost to. Only Salido, and Salido alone can offer him that.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

you can never count salido he's been old and warn out even when he pushed loma to the limit in the last outing...

with the latest wars i give the upper hand to Loma at this point now having more experience in the big times...

I still see salido pushing Loma to the limit on regards to inside fighting if salido can be careful in chasing Loma down... there is a big chance Loma catches salido with a huge shot while salido is chasing Loma down and open for a nice counter...

I'm 50/50... if salido isn't that warn out he still has enough left to take advantage of lomas glaring weakness in inside fighting..


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Why would I? They weren't intentional and they didn't change the outcome of the fight.


No, it didn't change the outcome, it merely ended the fight.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

@Dealt_with dont be a hypocrite and apply double standards


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> No, it didn't change the outcome, it merely ended the fight.


Kovalev quitting ended the fight. The ref protected him from further damage.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> No, it didn't change the outcome, it merely ended the fight.


:rofl the narrative that they weren't a massive factor is insane


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> @Dealt_with dont be a hypocrite and apply double standards


@Jonnybravo don't be a dumbass. How are some people just completely incapable of using their brains? You'd have to believe that Ward intentionally punched him low, that Salido didn't intentionally punch him low and then have them throw the same amount of low punches in a twelve round decision to have it be the same situation. 
If Salido dominated and hurt Lomachenko before Lomachenko quit then got hit with an unintentional low blow I wouldn't have shit to say about low blows and I'd congratulate Salido. I call it how I see it, all you dummies change your opinions based on personal bias. Ward isn't a liked fighter and Kovalev is/was seen as a badass knockout puncher. I know what's what.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> :rofl the narrative that they weren't a massive factor is insane


It's to completely deny reality and to ignore irrefutable video footage. I mean, the last shot was a low blow. It's not a debatable point. We have a clear instant replay. :conf


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> @Dealt_with dont be a hypocrite and apply double standards


They aren't double standards.

According to Weeks the belt line was legal as stated right before the fight.

Ward's low shots may also have very well been unintentional since he threw bodyshots in combinations and they only started going noticably low when Kovalev started bending forwards and Ward lost vision, they may very well have been intended as uppercuts to the mid section.

Meanwhile Salido throws single shots way below the waist line while having perfect vision on his target.










It's not remotely the same or you should check your bias/vision.

When Kovalev turned his back, it wasn't from low shots.
When Kovalev got wobbled, it wasn't from low shots.
When he started bending forwards on the ropes it wasn't from low shots.

Only the very last shots were low.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> They aren't double standards.
> 
> According to Weeks the belt line was legal as stated right before the fight.
> 
> ...


No, according to Weeks half way up the belt line was legal.

And this is below the belt line.






Ward would have probably won anyway but the last shot is not legal even by Weeks' standards, so let's stop the nonsense. With Dealt With continually referencing low blows in a fight his favourite fighter lost but then failing to acknowledge any low blows at all in a fight that was ended on a low blow is a double standard.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> No, according to Weeks half way up the belt line was legal.
> 
> And this is below the belt line.
> 
> ...


When have I not acknowledged Ward's (unintentional) low blow? It was completely inconsequential to the result of the fight, unlike the Salido-Lomachenko fight where it absolutely determined the outcome of the contest. That's as simple as I can make it for your simple mind.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

What is so hard to grasp about this? The last shot before Weeks ended the fight was clearly low, so if he was doing his job correctly he would have called the low shot and given Kovalev time to recover instead of ending the fight in Ward's favour. It's not difficult! You can wax lyrical about Kovalev wanting out and being hurt by the right hand and how Ward would have won anyway, but those are all different arguments. Completely irrelevent to the point that had Weeks followed through his pre fight instructions then he would have called a foul instead of ending the fight.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> When have I not acknowledged Ward's (unintentional) low blow? It was completely inconsequential to the result of the fight, unlike the Salido-Lomachenko fight where it absolutely determined the outcome of the contest. That's as simple as I can make it for your simple mind.


The lowblows is how the fight ended up ending the way it did, kovalev's body language was a bit shit but untill the first low blow was still competitive in the fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> They aren't double standards.
> 
> According to Weeks the belt line was legal as stated right before the fight.
> 
> ...


You make 100% sense. That doesn't matter to people with their bias and agenda, there is nothing you can say. That little dweeb Pedders has shown his stubbornness previously, denying reality when he was proven wrong by me. Those sort of people don't learn, they don't grow. It's sad really, all we can do is feel sorry for them and learn from their mistakes.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> When have I not acknowledged Ward's (unintentional) low blow? It was completely inconsequential to the result of the fight, unlike the Salido-Lomachenko fight where it absolutely determined the outcome of the contest. That's as simple as I can make it for your simple mind.


Ward's low blow literally ended the fight. :shifty


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> What is so hard to grasp about this? The last shot before Weeks ended the fight was clearly low, so if he was doing his job correctly he would have called the low shot and given Kovalev time to recover instead of ending the fight in Ward's favour. It's not difficult! You can wax lyrical about Kovalev wanting out and being hurt by the right hand and how Ward would have won anyway, but those are all different arguments. Completely irrelevent to the point that had Weeks followed through his pre fight instructions then he would have called a foul instead of ending the fight.


So if you want to talk about this fight then talk about it. Your comparison to the Salido fight is idiotic and takes away your credibility when talking about this fight as it reveals your struggles with context.
So Weeks intentionally ignored a foul to end the contest, is that your claim? It just sounds like sour grapes and whining, you don't have an argument in a fight that Ward was dominating.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Ward's low blow literally ended the fight. :shifty


It literally had zero impact on the outcome of the fight. Kovalev had quit. VERY simple.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> It literally had zero impact on the outcome of the fight. Kovalev had quit. VERY simple.


My statement is factual. Your statement is speculation.

Know the difference, sweetheart.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> So if you want to talk about this fight then talk about it. Your comparison to the Salido fight is idiotic and takes away your credibility when talking about this fight as it reveals your struggles with context.
> So Weeks intentionally ignored a foul to end the contest, is that your claim? It just sounds like sour grapes and whining, you don't have an argument in a fight that Ward was dominating.


No, I haven't compared the severity of the low blows, I'm merely saying that your refusal to even mention low blows as being a factor here whilst constantly moaning about low blows in the Loma-Salido fight is a double standard. The fight where you claim the low blows didn't impact the result of the fight actually ended the fight. I mean, do you understand?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt with: "Salido had low blows that weren't called so that effected the outcome of the fight against Lomachenko'
Dealt with: "Even though a low blow actually ended the fight, I still think Ward would have won anyway, so it's cool".

That's your position, Dealt With.

Now someone please explain to me concisely why that isn't an example of a double standard....


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Dealt with: "Salido had low blows that weren't called so that effected the outcome of the fight against Lomachenko'
> Dealt with: "Even though a low blow actually ended the fight, I still think Ward would have won anyway, so it's cool".
> 
> That's your position, Dealt With.
> ...


Salido landed low blows throughout the twelve rounds, obviously intentional. It was a close fight and Salido got a narrow points victory. All those low blows counted as scoring punches, and they were obviously bending Lomachenko over and affecting his game. You can't dispute that those blows changed the outcome of the fight.

Ward beat the shit out of Kovalev, he fought his fight. Kovalev was fatigued, hurt to the head and body and not punching back. He was bent over and a Ward punch arguably slipped low (why would a fighter punch low when he has his opponent reeling and hurt? Fighters do that to get a breather generally speaking.). Does your dumb ass actually think that Kovalev was coming back from that point?

This is all very clear, as I said I know how stubborn and pathetic you are so I don't expect you to learn or admit anything here.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying, Dealt With.

Because you THINK Ward was going to win regardless, you are prepared to count the final power shot low blow as a scoring punch. Thanks for clearing that up for us.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Thanks for clarifying, Dealt With.
> 
> Because you THINK Ward was going to win regardless, you are prepared to count the final power shot low blow as a scoring punch. Thanks for clearing that up for us.


No sorry, you're still not clear. Kovalev wasn't throwing punches back or defending himself, before that punch slipped low. Number one rule in boxing is to protect yourself at all times, the ref had to look after poor Kovalev who had completely quit at that point and decided to sit on the ropes while not even looking at Ward. I don't THINK anything, that's clearly what happened. Kovalev was beaten and completely quit. For some reason we have people who can't see anything other than that final punch, completely ignoring what had happened in the fight and what was happening with Kovalev's fragile mind state.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> No sorry, you're still not clear. Kovalev wasn't throwing punches back or defending himself, before that punch slipped low. Number one rule in boxing is to protect yourself at all times, the ref had to look after poor Kovalev who had completely quit at that point and decided to sit on the ropes while not even looking at Ward. I don't THINK anything, that's clearly what happened. Kovalev was beaten and completely quit. For some reason we have people who can't see anything other than that final punch, completely ignoring what had happened in the fight and what was happening with Kovalev's fragile mind state.


Kovalev threw a one two and missed merely seconds before Weeks stopped the fight after the power shot low blow. Would you like me to source the footage for you? In any case, it's irrelevant. If Weeks had stopped the fight prior to the illegal shot then that would have been more legitimate, although I still believe most would have deemed it a premature stoppage. But as soon as that power shot low blow lands Weeks is obligated to call it as a foul. If he doesn't, a mistake has been made. If you acknowledge the low blow and yet are fine with the stoppage then you advocate low blows being used as a legitimate way to win fights. So by that logic you wouldn't care about Salido's.

Ya feel me, bruv?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Apparently Salido has pulled out again. Delaying his retirement.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Apparently Salido has pulled out again. Delaying his retirement.


source?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

http://espndeportes.espn.com/boxeo/...ncionado-como-posible-rival-de-gervonta-davis


Zopilote said:


> source?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> http://espndeportes.espn.com/boxeo/...ncionado-como-posible-rival-de-gervonta-davis


Davis is a dangerous fight for Salido as well. I hope the Loma fight gets made instead though. I do NOT want any reason to watch that farce that is Mayweather-McGregor, so I sure as fuck hope Salido isn't on that undercard.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BVqJFC8FbSK/


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BVqJFC8FbSK/


Oh dear. I guess the #NotFighting4Peanuts hash tag is Rigo's exit strategy if this 'call out' evolves into genuine talks. Call outs should be short and sweet. Why's he bringing up how badly he used to get paid?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Never ceases to amaze how disadvantaged Rigo is for the professional ranks. The guys a wizard, should be a legend but in the boxing world is like a bottom feeder.

He deserves a good pay day to make things right. Loma better compensate him well if the fight gets signed.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Team Rigondeux on Lomachenko:
> We're calling your 130 bluff!
> 
> "We accept your offer to fight at 130-pounds. Best fight the best at any weight and Rigo is the best fighter in the world pound-for-pound. So here you go Team Lomachenko - your bluff has been called. Now it's your turn to either fold or call. And I seem to believe after what Andre Ward did to Egis' other fighter this past weekend, I guarantee they will fold," Bornote (Rigo's co-manager) said in a statement to BoxingScene.com.












@bballchump11 @Kid Cubano @Dealt_with
@dyna
@Chacal
@Zopilote 
@ EVERYBODY


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> @bballchump11 @Kid Cubano @Dealt_with
> @dyna
> @Chacal
> @ EVERYBODY


Just got home from a successful fishing weekend and bump into this news.
did i read right? ...fighting Lomachenko at 130? ...wtf?
did Rigo tweeter account got hacked by the ukranians?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> @bballchump11 @Kid Cubano @Dealt_with
> @dyna
> @Chacal
> @Zopilote
> @ EVERYBODY


Rigo to win by first round KO via accidental elbow and the ref to miss it. Happened with a headbutt in China and a late lunch in Vegas. Why not complete the trilogy.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> @bballchump11 @Kid Cubano @Dealt_with
> @dyna
> @Chacal
> @ EVERYBODY


I can't take it too seriously at all. Rigo had everything in place for the fight at 126 then pulled out. Rigo has a history of talking. I thought Rigo looked sharp in his recent round so I'm more interested in the fight again. I highly doubt he would fight Lomachenko at 130 when he already backed out at 126. It's my dream fight but it won't happen.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Top Rank Exec: Salido Turned Down $720K for Lomachenko Rematch


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bob Arum: "Rigondeaux Is Full Of Sh*t!" Doesnt Want Lomachenko. Salido Couldn't Make Weight!"


----------

